# UP brook trout



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

We are in the last days of a long camping/fishing vacation in the UP. The brook trout fishing has been steady. My grandson and I have caught lots of small ones from running waters and some really big ones from stocked lakes. We hope to make another trip up here for the last week of the season when they are all decked out in their spawning colors. We threw most of them back but kept some to grill and I'll mount the 3 biggest ones that my grandson landed. The biting insects are a force to be dealt with. Thank goodness for bug shirts and DEET.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Envious for sure!

Care to share some pics?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

X2 on the envy and the pics! Would love to see some pics of chunky UP brookies!
Don


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

What size were the biggest? I caught my personal best up there a couple of weeks ago at 16 inches. It was HUGE!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I was reluctant to post pics because of having been slammed on this site(not this forum) by C&R zealots.

This is one of the small ones...7".

 



Here is the biggest one...19 1/2".


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful fish!

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Dang I shur do miss fishing up there. I use to do good on a couple of lakes in the western end. Nice looking fish.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> I was reluctant to post pics because of having been slammed on this site(not this forum) by C&R zealots.
> 
> This is one of the small ones...7".
> 
> ...


Beautiful fish! That hog would be going on the wall for sure! Don't worry about the naysayers, you are well within your legal rights and that's all that matters...besides, we love seeing some feesh porn now and then! IMO, brookies are by far the best eating trout in our waters...congratulations on a fine vacation and making memories with the kid...I'm guessing it's a safe bet that some of those beauties have a date with some tin foil and a grill in the near future?! :thumbup:

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool pics and thread. Thanks for sharing. Suh-wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! Man 19 1/2 that is nice!

I say catch and keep what you eat...throw back what you don't. Those c&r only guys are so full of themselves and their beliefs. Don't get me wrong...I c&r a lot but those legal sized brookies would be hard to throw back!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a great fish, but the true trophy is your grandsons face, priceless! Good on you for taking him out and spending that tome in the outdoors.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Sad to say last evening was the last trip, but it was productive. My grandkids left yesterday so I hit the river alone. Tough walking through the tag alders and muck for an old far...fella like me but the fishing was good. I don't know how many years brookies keep their parr marks but most of the 12 I landed had them...even the 12"ers.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I think they get those back when they start to go into spawning mode. It is coming up


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice pics and thanks for sharing them with us. No fish is prettier than a brook trout. I know that big one will look might fine come January looking at it on the wall and planning for next summer! I too catch and release on most rivers but also fish a couple for eatin' brookies! Cannot beat them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Jfish said:


> Thanks for the pics! Man 19 1/2 that is nice!
> 
> I say catch and keep what you eat...throw back what you don't. Those c&r only guys are so full of themselves and their beliefs. Don't get me wrong...I c&r a lot but those legal sized brookies would be hard to throw back!


 You earned them let them hit the pan and enjoy. I hate the guys that preach c&r then they post that they shot 5 deer. I does not make any sense to me.


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

Nicely done. Man your grandson's look on his face tells the whole story. I would be putting that bad boy on my wall if I caught to.

Thanks for sharing the awesome pics.


----------

